# What happened to Charlotte?



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Just curious to know why the Hornets moved from Charlotte to New Orleans?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Just curious to know why the Hornets moved from Charlotte to New Orleans?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Where ya been? This happened over a year ago and the team played in New Orleans last season.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: What happened to Charlotte?*



> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> 
> 
> Where ya been? This happened over a year ago and the team played in New Orleans last season.


I'm a Laker fan, so i'm outta the loop when it comes to other NBA teams.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

It basically occurred because of a dispute because the owners claimed (correctly) that the Cha Colloseum didn't raise enough revenue because it only had a few lux suites. Cha refused to build a new arena for Shinn so he moved the team to NO, which offered a better arena with many more lux suites. 

It was a cumulation of bad blood between the city and the team owners.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Shinn appears to be on the fast track to winning the "Young Donald Sterling" Award :no:


----------

